
Ask HN: Good intro to programming course online for those with no experience? - JohnTHaller
I have a few friends that are looking to get into coding or at least to explore whether or not it might be a good fit for them.  So, I was wondering if any HNer happen to know of any good online courses to serve as an intro to programming that would fit that bill.  Being taught in a language that may have wider usage I think would be a plus.  Having both paid and free&#x2F;low cost options would be helpful as well for others that happen to read this topic.
======
wardy484
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/) is pretty good.

there's also [https://www.codecademy.com/](https://www.codecademy.com/)
[https://www.codeschool.com/](https://www.codeschool.com/)

if you're interested in PHP then I've not found any better resources than
Laracasts: [https://www.laracasts.com/](https://www.laracasts.com/)

------
mtmail
[http://tryruby.org/](http://tryruby.org/) is a fun way to start. It doesn't
lead to anything, the next step would probably to buy a book, but it addresses
some core concepts like variables, lists, conditions, loops.

